# What ivf clinic should I go with ??????



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi!!!!!my name is Emma and I'm new in here.just wondering if anyone could give me some advice??been through ivf(icsi)twice with 1 success at lwc cardiff.thinking of trying for ivf 1 last time but don't know if I should stick with lwc or should I go with crgw up llantrisant ?xxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Best thing is to compare there results hun, or base it on the fact that you had success with lwc last time.


----------

